# Ritorno Ottavi di Finale di Champions 2016/2017. Il programma.



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2017)

In questa e nellaa prossima settimana, ci saranno i ritorni di ottavi di CL. Molte squadre sembrano aver già chiuso la pratica all'andata. Ma mai dire mai. Ecco il programma completo. Tutte le partite alle 20.45.

Di fianco ad ogni partita, ci sono i risultati "minimi" per le squadre che devono qualificarsi.

*martedì, 7 marzo
*
Napoli Real Madrid.

Arsenal Bayern Monaco (1-5). Arsenal deve vincere almeno 4-0.

*mercoledì, 8 marzo
*

Borussia Dortmund Benfica (0-1). Dortmund deve vincere almeno 2-0 o 3-1 

Barcellona PSG (0-4). Il Barcellona deve vincere 5-0 o 6-1 

*martedì, 14 marzo
*

Juventus Porto (2-0). Il Porto deve vincere almeno 3-0. 

Leicester City Siviglia (1-2). Il Leicester può qualificarsi con 1-0.

*mercoledì, 15 marzo
*
Monaco Manchester City (3-5). Il Monaco deve vincere 2-0 o 3-1

Atlético Madrid Leverkusen (4-2). Il Bayer deve vincere almeno 3-0


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2017)

Gol Arsenal dai che Ancelotti rivive la coruna


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2017)

1-1 rigore di Lewandovsky.. kolsecny espulso.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2017)

1-5 del Bayern.. se ciao

Noi ridiamo del Napoli, ma questi mamma mia


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Marzo 2017)

Wenger ogni anno è sempre peggio.


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2017)

1-5 Bayern?  Wenger deve dimettersi.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Marzo 2017)

Questa champions per me è del Bayern o al massimo PSG..


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2017)

_*Bayern Monaco e Real Madrid sono le prime due qualificate ai quarti di finali*_


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2017)

L'Arsenal esce agli ottavi da 275 stagioni consecutive


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2017)

Che vergogna Wenger.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'Arsenal esce agli ottavi da 275 stagioni consecutive



eh Guarda caso solo noi potevamo uscire contro sti cessi ed rischiare di uscire una seconda volta.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> eh Guarda caso solo noi potevamo uscire contro sti cessi ed rischiare di uscire una seconda volta.



Anche la Roma è uscita contro di loro una volta agli ottavi. Il Napoli si è fatto estromettere da questi ai gironi pur facendo 12 punti. E non dimentichiamo l'Udinese ai preliminari. E i gobbi ai quarti nel 2006. E se ricordo bene l'Inter ne prese 5 a San Siro l'ultima volta. Insomma come direbbe Galliani siamo l'unica squadra italiana che si è presa la rivincita agli contro l'Arsenal  oltre ad essere gli ultimi ad aver vinto uno scudetto prima della Juventus e gli ultimi italiani ad aver vinto una Champions prima dell'Inter


----------



## koti (8 Marzo 2017)

Mamma mia Robben che giocatore, anche a 33 anni. E c'è gente (la maggior parte) che non lo prenderebbe a parametro zero.


----------



## Carlo.A (8 Marzo 2017)

Stanno entrando in piena forma.

Forza Carletto !!!


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2017)

Barca già in vataggio lol


----------



## ralf (8 Marzo 2017)

Remuntada?


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2017)

Che rigore non dato al PSG


----------



## Hellscream (8 Marzo 2017)

Non ce la faranno mai, sono fortissimi ok, ma c'è un limite a tutto dai.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2017)

Thiago Silva


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2017)

2-0 mamma mia ma cosa stanno combinando


----------



## 666psycho (8 Marzo 2017)

2 a 0 barça a metà strada


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2017)

Magia di Iniesta


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2017)

il Farsa non ce la fa... ma questo PSG con i gobbi esce


----------



## sette (8 Marzo 2017)

PSG ridicolo


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2017)

Ora ho visto che gioca T.silva.. ma mettere gli stessi dell'andata?


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ora ho visto che gioca T.silva.. ma mettere gli stessi dell'andata?



Già.


----------



## BB7 (8 Marzo 2017)

Se il PSG riesce a farsi eliminare è meglio che si ritiri totalmente da questo sport


----------



## Pamparulez2 (8 Marzo 2017)

Non posso vederla.. mi fate un riassuntino?! Psg se la sta facendo sotto?!?


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2017)

rigore


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2017)

Ma questi del psg si sono venduti la partita?
Dai ma come si fa


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2017)

3-0 Messi


----------



## Pamparulez2 (8 Marzo 2017)

Per chi?!


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2017)

Fessi 3-0


----------



## 666psycho (8 Marzo 2017)

la vedo male per il psg... il barça ha 40 min a disposizione per fare il quarto...


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2017)

Mi sa che rifanno la remuntada sarebbe storico.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Marzo 2017)

Mo entra Di Maria segna e tutti a casa.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Marzo 2017)

Palo cavani


----------



## kolao95 (8 Marzo 2017)

Palo Cavani!!


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2017)

Palo di Cavani (effetto Niang?)
ma perché Di Maria era in panca?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (8 Marzo 2017)

Che sfiga....


----------



## sette (8 Marzo 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Non posso vederla.. mi fate un riassuntino?! Psg se la sta facendo sotto?!?



alla grande, gli tremano le gambe


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2017)

Che palo di Niang


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Marzo 2017)

Deve segnare il PSG, altrimenti sono fuori, questa partita la vedo un po' simile a quella vergogna che abbiamo fatto alla corunia, davero strana.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Marzo 2017)

Che forte sto Pulisic del dortmund, non sembra americano... 2 a 0


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2017)

Certo il rigore non dato al psg alla fine sta pesando


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Marzo 2017)

3 a 0 dirtmund, aubameyang


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Deve segnare il PSG, altrimenti sono fuori, questa partita la vedo un po' simile a quella vergogna che abbiamo fatto alla corunia, davero strana.


con la differenza che il la coruna era una squadra di dopati senza campioni

infatti a oggi quella partita rimane *l'ultima che il La Coruna ha vinto e in cui ha segnato in champions *(uscirono in semifinale col Porto senza segnare e l'anno dopo uscirono ai gironi ultimi senza segnare)


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Marzo 2017)

Cavani, ciao nani


----------



## Dany20 (8 Marzo 2017)

Matadorrrrrrr!


----------



## ralf (8 Marzo 2017)

Finita.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2017)

Godo


----------



## kolao95 (8 Marzo 2017)

Edinsooooooooooooonnn


----------



## Pamparulez2 (8 Marzo 2017)

Tiè... oh fatene 6 ora


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Marzo 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Chris forte sto Pulisic del dortmund,non sembra americano... 2 a 0



Fortissimo! Ha facilmente scavalcato Schurrle, guarda che e già nel Dortmund da quando aveva 14 anni..


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2017)

Meno male va


----------



## Willy Wonka (8 Marzo 2017)

El Matador


----------



## chicagousait (8 Marzo 2017)

Meno male


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2017)

che fail vivente sto neymar


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2017)

Ma sto Neymar a parte a fare i tuffi, è capace di fare altro?


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2017)

Ecco adesso ad ogni azione iniziano a svenire in area


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Marzo 2017)

Nella andata Rabiot aveva fatto una partita da 7, oggi da 3..


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2017)

Verratti oggi ha giocato male ma ha fatto la differenza comunque giocatore fantastico


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Marzo 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Nella andata Rabiot aveva fatto una partita da 7, oggi da 3..



Pure verratti oggi malissimo


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2017)

Messi è il totti europeo.. può dire qualsiasi cosa all'arbitro e non prendere cartellini.


----------



## koti (8 Marzo 2017)

Ibra al posto di Cavani e il PSG andava a casa.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Marzo 2017)

4 a 0 Dortmund, tripletta Aubameyang


----------



## goleador 70 (8 Marzo 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> 4 a 0 Dortmund, tripletta Aubameyang



Eh ma è scarso per la serie A


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2017)

Che giocatore verratti..mamma mia che passaggio ha fatto.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2017)

Dortmund e Juventus saranno le uniche prime classificate che passano il turno


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Dortmund e Juventus saranno le uniche prime classificate che passano il turno



ed Atletico.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2017)

rigore ahhaahaha


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2017)

Ahahahhaha rigore!

Ora lo sbaglia secondo me


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Marzo 2017)

Che tuffo ahahahah


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Marzo 2017)

Altro rigore regalato al Barcelona, davero vergognoso..


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2017)

Gol Neymar

5-1


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2017)

Ma cosa fanno??


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2017)

Mamma mia questi se escono


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> ed Atletico.



Giusto


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Marzo 2017)

Questo PSG non merita cmq continuare nella Champions, oggi hanno fatto di tutto per lasciarla..


----------



## Carlo.A (8 Marzo 2017)

Questi sono la Juve d'Europa per arbitraggi.

Ancora mi sta qua il goal annullato a Shevchenko nel 2006


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Marzo 2017)

Non ci credo


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2017)

Incredibile. Pazzesco.

6-1 e Barça ai quarti


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2017)

Non ci credo


----------



## kolao95 (8 Marzo 2017)

Assurdo assurdo


----------



## Dany20 (8 Marzo 2017)

Ma andate a quel paese ma dai ma non è possibile.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2017)

Questa rimarrà nella storia dei fail.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2017)

Hanno venduto la partita dai..


----------



## Carlo.A (8 Marzo 2017)

Bon la vincono di nuovo.
Pure anno dispari


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2017)

Questi vinceranno la CL


----------



## Dany20 (8 Marzo 2017)

Dopo il rigore regalato si era capito come andava a finire.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2017)

No vabbè avevo spento 20 minuti fa


----------



## Hellscream (8 Marzo 2017)

Non
ci
credo


----------



## kolao95 (8 Marzo 2017)

Vinceranno la Champions. E' un segno.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2017)

Ma come si fa a perdere cosi.. sembrano usciti in ciabatte dai


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2017)

Comunque Thiago Silva se le merita tutte. Godo


----------



## sette (8 Marzo 2017)

qualcuno estrometta d'ufficio quei cagasotto francesi dal mondo del calcio

più inutili della diarrea


----------



## Serginho (8 Marzo 2017)

Che mafia però, un rigore solare negato al Psg nel primo tempo e Suarez che tuffa e rituffa prima o poi l'arbitro ti regala il rigore


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Marzo 2017)

È andato via Ibra e il PSG... Ah no


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2017)

Avevo staccato sul 3-1, boh.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2017)

Bene così i gobbi ci andavano a spasso col psg


----------



## BB7 (8 Marzo 2017)

Si può dire quello che si vuole sull'arbitraggio ma per perdere così bisogna proprio essere Francesi.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2017)

I francesi hanno perso in casa l'Europeo contro il portofail. Il Monaco da 3-1 a 3-5 col City. Il psg da 4-0 a 5-6


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Marzo 2017)

Pazzesco ahahahahahahaha


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Comunque Thiago Silva se le merita tutte. Godo



Era un buon difensore, ora è diventato una roba imbarazzante...


----------



## Dany20 (8 Marzo 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> È andato via Ibra e il PSG... Ah no


Chissà come gode Ibra in questo momento.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2017)

Sul 3-1 la partita era finita dai.. mamma mia che cessi.


----------



## de sica (8 Marzo 2017)

Godo perché così imparano a farsela addosso. Poi per il ranking meglio così


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Marzo 2017)

Che partita EPICA ..


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Marzo 2017)

pazzesco.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Marzo 2017)

Partita pazzesca di Neymar. Se sento ancora qualcuno che dice che sia sopravvalutato, impazzisco. Comunque Emery da esonero immediato.


P.S: Sono onorato ad aver visto in diretta una roba del genere.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2017)

Direi che anno vinto la CL.

Speriamo l'ultima.. basta alla fine vincono sempre e basta


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Marzo 2017)

Trapp 5
Meunier 4
Thiago Silva 3
Marquinhos 4
Kurzawa 3
Rabiot 3
Verratti 4
Matuidi 3
Lucas 3 Di Maria 4
Draxler 4
Cavani 5

Emery 0

Ter stegen 6
Mascherano 6
Pique 6
Umtiti 7
Rafinha 7
Busquets 8
Rakitic 7
Iniesta 8
Neymar 9
Messi 6
Suarez 7

Luis Enrique 7

Aytekin - 10 VERGOGNOSO, fossi presidente del PSG ritiro la squadra della UEFA e lascio il calcio.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Marzo 2017)

sono extraterrestri e son contento che siano passati dato che ancora circolano i gobbi ma in casa hanno sempre arbitraggi vergognosi nelle partite decisive...


----------



## sette (8 Marzo 2017)

io odio il barcellona

ma il psg ora ha perso qualsiasi mia considerazione, squadra falsa che poggia solo sui petrodollari, peccato per loro che in campo contino solo gli attributi. VERGOGNA


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Marzo 2017)

Carlo.A ha scritto:


> Questi sono la Juve d'Europa per arbitraggi.
> 
> Ancora mi sta qua il goal annullato a Shevchenko nel 2006



Ho pensato lo stesso.. davero una cosa vergognosa.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Marzo 2017)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Si può dire quello che si vuole sull'arbitraggio ma per perdere così bisogna proprio essere Francesi.



ma neanche noi nelle nostre ultime apparizioni in champions, con una squadra molto più scarsa di questo psg, uscivamo con risultati così imbarazzanti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Comunque Thiago Silva se le merita tutte. Godo



Esatto. Porta iella contro il Barcellona.

Cmq incredibile, come risultato forse è l'impresa più grande di sempre.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2017)

Comq dai il rigore non dato al psg ed il rigore regalato sempre per terra questi.. sono davvero odioso odiosi odiosi..maledetti


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2017)

A 'sto punto meglio così, ripensandoci questi li deve beccare la Giuventuz e voglio vedere goleade.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Marzo 2017)

Il rigore di Suarez è vergognoso. Ma il primo rigore è netto eh. Il terzino del PSG cadendo va proprio addosso a Neymar. Se quello non è rigore....


----------



## kolao95 (8 Marzo 2017)

In quanto a shock questa supera anche Istambul per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Marzo 2017)

Mi sono goduto la partita e godo perché adesso devono beccare la Giuve


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2017)

Tra l'altro mi hanno detto, non so se qualcuno può confermarlo, che in Spagna il Barcellona è odiato peggio della Juve qui in Italia.

Cmq sia bisogna fare i complimenti al Barcellona dai, i francesi se la sono fatta sotto anche perché avanti avevano il Barcellona.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2017)

Comunque se Luis Enrique ha annunciato l'addio al Barcellona dopo l'andata come minimo Emery deve ritirarsi in monastero


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2017)

E noi ridiamo di Allegri.. alla fine se Niang avesse segnato non ci saremmo mai e poi mai fatti recupere in questo modo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Marzo 2017)

Quella porta è quella della finale vinta dallo united sul bayern nel recupero, perdeva 1 a 0 al novantesimo... Ci deve essere una stregoneria sopra...


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2017)

Comqune Bayern Real e Barca in semifinale ancora... tanto non si incontreranno mai prima


----------



## __king george__ (8 Marzo 2017)

per me la champions la vince il bayern


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Marzo 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> per me la champions la vince il bayern



Concordo. Il Bayern secondo me lo schianta questo Barca. Ora tutti si stanno illudendo per l'impresa storica. Ma l'impresa è stata fatta grazie al PSG che non è entrato in campo. Il Bayern non farà mai una cosa simile e secondo me: La Juve è in grado di battere ed eliminare questo Barcellona.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E noi ridiamo di Allegri.. alla fine se Niang avesse segnato non ci saremmo mai e poi mai fatti recupere in questo modo.


Ma pure il mortazza di la coruna e Liverpool può fargli le pernacchie a Emery


----------



## Pamparulez2 (8 Marzo 2017)

Visto le immagini. Il rigore del 5-1 manco byron moreno lo fischiava


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comqune Bayern Real e Barca in semifinale ancora... tanto non si incontreranno mai prima



L'importante è che perda la Juve, prima o poi l'incontrano una di queste 3.
Fate conto che il Psg era arrivato secondo dietro il fenomenale Arsenal, entrambe hanno floppato.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Marzo 2017)

Questo farsa con la giuve perde e va a casa, nessun dubbio. I gobbi non si farebbero fare mai 6 gol in due partite.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2017)

Il farsa per me non la vince senza messi e a oggi è come se giocasse senza. Strafavorito il bayern


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Marzo 2017)

ah un'altra cosa, ancora oggi Messi inesistente...una roba oscena.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (8 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ah un'altra cosa, ancora oggi Messi inesistente...una roba oscena.



l'ho notato anche io...ma anche in campionato ormai passeggia...poi vabbè è sempre Messi quindi la biglia la mette sempre dentro...però credo che ormai (giustamente) non abbia più motivazioni particolari...


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il farsa per me non la vince senza messi e a oggi è come se giocasse senza. Strafavorito il bayern



Mah.. con il Mortazza mai dire mai..


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Marzo 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> l'ho notato anche io...ma anche in campionato ormai passeggia...poi vabbè è sempre Messi quindi la biglia la mette sempre dentro...però credo che ormai (giustamente) non abbia più motivazioni particolari...



l'ho scritto dopo la partita dell'andata e sono stato criticato, per me è scoppiato. Adesso è arrivato il momento di Neymar, tocca a lui prendersi la squadra sulle spalle e oggi l'ha fatto benissimo.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (8 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> l'ho scritto dopo la partita dell'andata e sono stato criticato, per me è scoppiato. Adesso è arrivato il momento di Neymar, tocca a lui prendersi la squadra sulle spalle e oggi l'ha fatto benissimo.



credo sia più una questione di motivazioni...infatti ogni tanto qualche accelerata delle sue la fa...o magari non sta benissimo fisicamente...


----------



## Snake (8 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ah un'altra cosa, ancora oggi Messi inesistente...una roba oscena.



soprattutto ha confermato quello che dicevi, che da fermo non è capace di inventare calcio, infatti sul rigore di Suarez mette una palombella da 40 metri degna del miglior Maradona


----------



## Ruuddil23 (8 Marzo 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Partita pazzesca di Neymar. Se sento ancora qualcuno che dice che sia sopravvalutato, impazzisco. Comunque Emery da esonero immediato.
> 
> 
> P.S: Sono onorato ad aver visto in diretta una roba del genere.



Chi dice che Neymar è sopravvalutato è da TSO  Emery...non capisco perché non abbia usato tutti e tre i cambi...mah!


----------



## MarcoMilanista (8 Marzo 2017)

Ma il mega fenomeno Draxler è riuscito a trascinare la sua squadra? Non sono riuscito a vedere la partita.

Leggo che è stato sostituito al 75' per un terzino, ahahahaha.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Marzo 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> soprattutto ha confermato quello che dicevi, che da fermo non è capace di inventare calcio, infatti sul rigore di Suarez mette una palombella da 40 metri degna del miglior Maradona



fanboy di messi.  eccallà...
comunque mai detto che sia una pippa, è un campionissimo, ma ripeto, per me, Ronaldinho molto più creativo e più geniale nelle giocate. Fattene una ragione, non la penso come te.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma pure il mortazza di la coruna e Liverpool può fargli le pernacchie a Emery



Ahahahahah ahahahahah ahahahah

Cmq pazzesco. Odio il Barcellona, ma da una parte sono contento della rimonta pazzesca, della figura dei francesi, e che c'è un rivale in più per la Juve.


----------



## Snake (8 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> fanboy di messi.  eccallà...
> comunque mai detto che sia una pippa, è un campionissimo, ma ripeto, per me, Ronaldinho molto più creativo e più geniale nelle giocate. Fattene una ragione, non la penso come te.



su rilassati, di ronaldinho non me ne frega niente, l'unica cosa da facepalm è la pirlata che hai partorito all'andata e te l'hanno fatto notare in tanti, su quello si discuteva non su come abbia giocato in generale.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Marzo 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> su rilassati, di ronaldinho non me ne frega niente, l'unica cosa da facepalm è la pirlata che hai partorito all'andata e te l'hanno fatto notare in tanti, su quello si discuteva non su come abbia giocato in generale.



ma le pirlate le dici te, ognuno ha i suoi pareri, se non sei d'accordo non me ne frega nulla. Ti posso garantire che sono rilassato... ti rode parecchio che il tuo pupillo stia facendo pena..


----------



## 1972 (8 Marzo 2017)

chi si ciuccia 6 goal in una partita di cl e' giusto che vada casetta. team partecipato da giocatori normali, salvo rare eccezioni. tra le rare eccezioni non fa parte il suo allenatore...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (8 Marzo 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> In quanto a shock questa supera anche Istambul per quanto mi riguarda.



Sì, questa è peggio perché sembrava finita per due volte e perché è successo tutto nei minuti finali


----------



## Carlo.A (9 Marzo 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> In quanto a shock questa supera anche Istambul per quanto mi riguarda.



Eh secondo me perdi completamente la voglia di giocare le partite dopo.
Rischiano seriamente il campionato.

Comunque Le finali '99 e '05 sono secondo me peggiori proprio perché finali..
Oppure euro 2000..


----------



## ignaxio (9 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ah un'altra cosa, ancora oggi Messi inesistente...una roba oscena.



sente il fiato sul collo di Deulofeu


----------



## koti (9 Marzo 2017)

Rimonta fuori dal mondo. Ma non raggiunge i livelli di la coruna, comunque. Quella rimane insuperabile.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Rimonta fuori dal mondo. Ma non raggiunge i livelli di la coruna, comunque. Quella rimane insuperabile.



Ma se vogliamo dirla tutta non raggiunge nemmeno quella del Napoli di ieri sera


----------



## Snake (9 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma le pirlate le dici te, ognuno ha i suoi pareri, se non sei d'accordo non me ne frega nulla. Ti posso garantire che sono rilassato... ti rode parecchio che il tuo pupillo stia facendo pena..



39 gol e 15 assist a marzo

sta facendo pena


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Marzo 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> 39 gol e 15 assist a marzo
> 
> sta facendo pena



sto parlando di questo periodo. Detto questo parliamo comunque di Messi non del primo arrivato.


----------



## Jaqen (9 Marzo 2017)

Quando prendi 6 palloni c'hai poco da dire contro l'arbitro.


----------



## Jaqen (9 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma le pirlate le dici te, ognuno ha i suoi pareri, se non sei d'accordo non me ne frega nulla. Ti posso garantire che sono rilassato... ti rode parecchio che il tuo pupillo stia facendo pena..



Più che altro, 40 gol e 14-15 assist adesso non ricordo con precisione, non sono pareri ma sono dati di fatto che dimostrano che sta facendo tutto tranne che far pena


----------



## Jaqen (9 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> sto parlando di questo periodo. Detto questo parliamo comunque di Messi non del primo arrivato.



Sì ma fare pena è un conto non essere in gran forma un altro.. anche se comunque nelle ultime 5 partite ha fatto 5 gol mi pare


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Marzo 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> 39 gol e 15 assist a marzo
> 
> sta facendo pena



Il problema di fondo e' che Messi ha abituato troppo bene, se non fa triplette ogni partita si monta il caso


----------



## fra29 (9 Marzo 2017)

Alla,fine ai francesi conveniva davvero non presentarsi e prendersi il 3-0 a tavolino..


----------



## Pamparulez2 (9 Marzo 2017)

Vero... subire 6 gol non ammette repliche MA è indubbio che l'arbitro abbia inciso. Negare un rigore al Psg e regalarne uno cosi ridicolo al barca non puó non icidere sulla partita. Come il recupero infinito... 5' cambi e 5 minuti... perchè?!
Poi sia chiaro.. la rimonta è storica. Ma con l'aiutino.. as usual per i blaugrana. 
Purtroppo per me nulla batte milan-liverpool.. era una finale e abbiamo giocato clamorosamente meglio.


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Marzo 2017)

I 3 gol su azione che ha subito il PSG sono roba da arresto. Tutti e tre venuti fuori per errori clamorosi dei difensori più che per meriti reali del Barça. Ok bisogna crederci e tutto, ma con quei regali pure noi con i nostri cessi si vinceva


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Marzo 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Quando prendi 6 palloni c'hai poco da dire contro l'arbitro.



No, ho appena rivisto la partita e posso dire che senza nessun dubbio è da ufficio inchieste.


----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> In questa e nellaa prossima settimana, ci saranno i ritorni di ottavi di CL. Molte squadre sembrano aver già chiuso la pratica all'andata. Ma mai dire mai. Ecco il programma completo. Tutte le partite alle 20.45.
> 
> Di fianco ad ogni partita, ci sono i risultati "minimi" per le squadre che devono qualificarsi.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Marzo 2017)

Partite meno interessanti rispetto alla settimana scorsa. Abbiamo già le 4 qualificate


----------



## Dany20 (14 Marzo 2017)

Morgan! 1-0 Leicester. In Champions tifo per loro.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2017)

Gol Leicester per ora sono ai quarti.


----------



## smallball (14 Marzo 2017)

ambiente incredibile a Leicester,una bolgia


----------



## Dany20 (14 Marzo 2017)

2-0 Leicester Albringhton.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Marzo 2017)

2-0 andato via Ranieri le vincono tutte


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Marzo 2017)

Chissà che è successo tra Ranieri e la squadra. E' evidente a sto punto che c'erano problemi


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2017)

Il Leicester ha vinto tutte le partite in casa


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2017)

Che genio sto Nasri


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Marzo 2017)

indovinate chi pescherà il leicester ai quarti


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> indovinate chi pescherà il leicester ai quarti



Il Real Madrid beccano sempre la squadra materasso.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Marzo 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Real Madrid beccano sempre la squadra materasso.



.


----------



## Dany20 (14 Marzo 2017)

Leicester ai quarti!


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Marzo 2017)

Certo che per giocare contro Ranieri ci voleva veramente coraggio eh, vergognosi


----------



## Snake (14 Marzo 2017)

abbiamo già il primo quarto


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (14 Marzo 2017)

Evidente che giocassero contro Ranieri. 
Hanno praticamente preferito buttare la stagione ed arrivare a ridosso della retrocessione pur di andare contro Ranieri


----------



## Serginho (14 Marzo 2017)

Pessima prestazione del Siviglia, un sacco di passaggini inutili intorno all'area, mai una verticalizzazione o un tiro, facili da arginare per il Leicester


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (14 Marzo 2017)

Figuriamoci se quei pagliacci bianco-neri non si beccano il leicester...

Ma sarà quotata la cosa al Sisal-Machpoint?


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2017)

Facciamoci dei film sul proseguimento di questa Champions. Intanto facciamo notare che ai quarti sono arrivati i campioni in carica dei 4 maggiori campionati europei (Spagna, Germania, Italia, Inghilterra) e le semifinaliste dello scorso anno (il City e l'Atletico giocano stasera ma li considero qualificati). Unica eccezione di questa statistica il ritorno del Borussia Dortmund.
Da questo si puo' facilmente dedurre che:
*1.* La Juventus peschera' ai quarti il Borussia Dortmund 
*2.* Il Real ai quarti trova sempre club gloriosi come Totocoso, Galatasacoso, APOEL Nicoso, Wolfcoso, non potra' esimersi dal pescare il Leicoso 
*3.* Non essendoci il Milan e il PSG, il Barcellona tra le abituali avversarie dovra' accontentarsi di ripescare (ancora) l'Atletico
*4.* Il Bayern si accontentera' di dare una ripassata al City
*5. *Il Napoli di Sarri essendo troppo superiore incontrera' direttamente la vincente della finale, nel frattempo per prepararsi sfidera' per il titolo "_squadra piu' forte di sempre per un mese_" il Milan che vinse il Trofeo Bernabeu nel dicembre 2014

Volendo andare ancora piu' avanti con la prospettiva

Real e Juventus si incontreranno in semifinale e scendera' la maledizione di Sacchi sul Real di non poter vincere la Champions due volte di fila, nonche' la statistica che impedisce al Real di eliminare italiane che non siano Napule e Rometta. Ancelotti fara' uno dei suoi clamorosi fail contro l'Atletico

*Quindi la mia finale*: Allegri contro Simeone


----------



## Pamparulez2 (15 Marzo 2017)

Roten post divertente ma... spero tu ti stia sbagliando perchè sennó son cavoli amari..


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Roten post divertente ma... spero tu ti stia sbagliando perchè sennó son cavoli amari..


Scrivere certe cose su milanworld aiuta a far sì che non si avverino staremo a vedere però oggi ho questo presentimento

ma forse uno scenario ancora peggiore di questo sarebbe che la juventus trovasse il city (o monaco) ai quarti e la vincente di dortmund-leicester in semifinale


----------



## Heaven (15 Marzo 2017)

Juventus-Leicester quanto è quotata?


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2017)

Gol del Monaco

1-0


----------



## ralf (15 Marzo 2017)

La difesa del City ahahaha.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2017)

Ma come difendono questi del City

Guardiola in quanto fase difensiva è davvero scarso ma SCARSO scarso.


----------



## kolao95 (15 Marzo 2017)

Mbappè!!!! 1-0
Fantastico Mendy


----------



## Serginho (15 Marzo 2017)

Il Monaco fa paura, gioca veramente un grande calcio


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Marzo 2017)

Non è finita, però il Monaco adesso è superiore.

Al City manca qualcosa.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2017)

Che palle sto Speaker del Monaco.. ma pensa di essere al Mare in estate..


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2017)

Super Monaco

2-0 ed in questo momento qualificato


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2017)

Certo che però gli stanno prendendo a piallate.


----------



## kolao95 (15 Marzo 2017)

Ancora meraviglioso Mendy, 2-0 Fabinho.


----------



## ralf (15 Marzo 2017)

Jemerson è quello che voleva il pelato l'anno scorso.


----------



## Serginho (15 Marzo 2017)

Questo Monaco potrebbe mettere in difficoltà chiunque, gioca come il primo Borussia di Klopp. Pressing asfissiante, palloni smistati con precisione e movimenti studiati a tavolino. Se continuano ad avere questa forma ed intensità possono andare pure oltre i quarti


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2017)

Sto Jardim comunque è impressionante. Il suo primo MOnaco, quello eliminato dalla Juve, era una squadra ben organizzata e subiva poco. Ma creava poco.

Questo Monaco, invece, è il contrario del suo primo.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2017)

Ma cosa fa guardiola


----------



## kolao95 (15 Marzo 2017)

Pazzesco Raggi


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2017)

Gol del City nell'aria


----------



## kolao95 (15 Marzo 2017)

Aguero se ne mangia due in cinque minuti.


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2017)

Finita.


----------



## kolao95 (15 Marzo 2017)

Sanè!!! 2-1


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2017)

Goal del City


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2017)

Finita

Sono completamente scoppiati. Ma era scontato, bastava vedere l'andata.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2017)

Se ciao


----------



## kolao95 (15 Marzo 2017)

Bakayokoooooo 3-1


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2017)

3-1 Monaco


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2017)

Bella fase difensiva.

Comunque Pellegrini fece molto ma molto meglio.. usci col Real con un autogol


----------



## Pamparulez2 (15 Marzo 2017)

Comunque doppia sfida spettacolare


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2017)

Speriamo di perdere il 4 posto in Cl e la Francia superi la L'Italia nel Ranking. Cosi Berluconi non potrà più provare a campare con i soldi della CL.


----------



## ralf (15 Marzo 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Speriamo di perdere il 4 posto in Cl e la Francia superi la L'Italia nel Ranking. Cosi Berluconi non potrà più provare a campare con i soldi della CL.



Pensa che col passaggio del turno in Champions la Juve prenderà quasi 100M.


----------



## cremone (15 Marzo 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Speriamo di perdere il 4 posto in Cl e la Francia superi la L'Italia nel Ranking. Cosi Berluconi non potrà più provare a campare con i soldi della CL.



Dura che il Milan arrivi quarto


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2017)

Monaco qualificato.

Che scandalo Guardiola.


----------



## kolao95 (15 Marzo 2017)

Complimenti al Monaco. Stagione fallimentare per Guardiola.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2017)

Tre squadracce ai quarti. Gobbi e Real andranno a nozze


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2017)

Essendo uscito il City dico 

Bayern - BVB 
Barcellona - Atletico 
Juventus - Monaco 
Leicester - Real Madrid


----------



## Hellscream (15 Marzo 2017)

Leicester, Borussia, Monaco.. anche stavolta i gobbi la sfangano


----------



## Superpippo80 (15 Marzo 2017)

Pronostico quarti di finale:

Juventus-monaco

leicester-real madrid

borussia dortmund-atletico madrid

barcellona-bayern monaco


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Essendo uscito il City dico
> 
> Bayern - BVB
> Barcellona - Atletico
> ...



Già anche perché per la UEFA Real Bayern e Barca non possono incontrarsi prima delle semifinali.


----------



## juventino (15 Marzo 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Tre squadracce ai quarti. Gobbi e Real andranno a nozze



In tutta onestà la squadraccia mi è sembrata il City, non il Monaco. Per i sorteggi, escludendo il Leicester che sicuro è già prenotato dal Real, mi basta evitare il Barça.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Marzo 2017)

che fail il city 

tra loro e il psg c'è da ridere a chi spende più tanto per poi fare queste figure di melma europee.


----------



## Superpippo80 (15 Marzo 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> In tutta onestà la squadraccia mi è sembrata il City, non il Monaco. Per i sorteggi, escludendo il Leicester che sicuro è già prenotato dal Real, mi basta evitare il Barça.



Occhio che sia Bonucci che Dybala hanno chiamato il Barca...


----------



## juventino (15 Marzo 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Occhio che sia Bonucci che Dybala hanno chiamato il Barca...



Sgrattamento di zebedei scattato immediatamente.


----------



## kolao95 (15 Marzo 2017)

Il Monaco e il BVB squadracce?


----------



## Raryof (15 Marzo 2017)

Juve con una tra Bayern Barca e Real.


----------



## ignaxio (15 Marzo 2017)

Mendy come De sciglio


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Il Monaco e il BVB squadracce?



Dai che hai capito intendo squadre che hanno Zero speranze di passare il prossimo turno a meno di incontrarsi tra loro


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> In tutta onestà la squadraccia mi è sembrata il City, non il Monaco.



Sì ma Allegri un pochino Guardiola lo patisce è sempre stato eliminato. Avrei preferito il City come avversario dei gobbi invece del Monaco. Posto che per me siete sfavoriti solo contro Bayern e Barcellona


----------



## kolao95 (16 Marzo 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Dai che hai capito intendo squadre che hanno Zero speranze di passare il prossimo turno a meno di incontrarsi tra loro



Non lo so, eh. Premesso che il City stasera era di una mollezza incredibile, se il Monaco gioca con i ritmi di stasera può battere chiunque.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Marzo 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Pronostico quarti di finale:
> 
> Juventus-monaco
> 
> ...



Juventus - Barcelona
Atletico - Real Madrid
Leicester - Dortmund
Bayern Monaco - Monaco


----------



## falconez (16 Marzo 2017)

E chi l'avrebbe detto,il City squadrone plenipotenziario sbertucciato dall'ottimo Monaco...ah,il calcio.


----------

